# [SOLVED] Looking to buy a new case



## kraze1994 (Feb 12, 2008)

I am in the process of doing a full computer upgrade and I need a new case. I am looking for a mid tower case, doesn't need to be anything fancy. However I am looking for a good airflow. Do not really have a budget but the cheaper the better.


----------



## llacrossedude7 (Jul 31, 2009)

*Re: Looking to buy a new case*

Coolermaster 690 II Basic
Newegg.com - COOLER MASTER RC-692-KKN3 CM690 II Basic Black Steel ATX Mid Tower Computer Case

Lian Li Lancool PC-K58W
Newegg.com - LIAN LI Lancool PC-K58W Black 0.8 mm SECC, Plastic + Mesh ATX Mid Tower Computer Case

It just so happens I own both and they are far superior than most cases at that price range. If those don't do it for you the Antec 300 is still a awesome case as well as the Coolermaster HAF 912 seems to be pretty solid.


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

*Re: Looking to buy a new case*

Coolermaster and Antec make the best/well constructed cases.

Lian Li makes great cases but are more expensive


----------



## Acuta73 (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: Looking to buy a new case*

Cheap-ish budget case. Odd motherboard mounting but it works well enough. Rather good cooling once you fiddle with it a bit. Not a lot of sharp edges and it's pretty sturdy. Price right now is a bit higher than I would like, but still reasonable, IMO (I liked it better when it was $40).

Newegg.com - AZZA Helios 910 Black Japanese SECC Steel ATX Mid Tower Computer Case

Better case, BIT more expensive, I'm impressed with both its cooling and how little dust it collects. Interior is huge, but the case is the upper-end of mid-tower (pretty big):

Newegg.com - NZXT TEMPEST EVO Crafted Series TEVO-001BK Black Steel / Plastic ATX Mid Tower Computer Case


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Looking to buy a new case*

Coolermaster cases are great and so are Lian-li and your choices are fine.


----------



## kraze1994 (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: Looking to buy a new case*

I have decided on a case. Thanks for all the help

Any mod please close this.


----------



## llacrossedude7 (Jul 31, 2009)

Which case did you end up getting?


----------



## kraze1994 (Feb 12, 2008)

Newegg.com - COOLER MASTER HAF 922 RC-922M-KKN1-GP Black Steel + Plastic and Mesh Bezel ATX Mid Tower Computer Case


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Very Nice case. I use a lot of Cooler Master.
Check one thing though, Newegg has a tendency to slap a label on the mfgr box and ship it and I finally stopped ordering from them as I got tired of repairing and returning so many dented cases. Look at it before you install the motherboard very carefully.


----------

